# I tried to Donkey-Sit



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 20, 2008)

My dil is doing some work on her paddock fencing configuration so I offered to keep her mini donkey for a few days. Nellie was very unhappy at being away from home! She didn't like my mini horses and she wouldn't eat or drink all day.

When my dil came down to bring her supper, she was surprised that Nellie didn't settle down. Nellie laid her head on my dil and had such a worried look, that my dil couldn't bear to leave her. She took Nellie back home and decided she would be happier staying in the dog pen (minus the dogs) for a few days than being away from home.

She's only had Nellie for a few months. She was a founder/malnourish case and my dil is trimming her feet and working with her diet. Nellie knows who her benefactor is, for sure!

This was my first up-close-and-personal contact with a mini donkey. Such pretty coloring and lovely face! Nellie is also sweet and gentle and loves to be scratched.

We had hoped she could go to the county fair for children to see and pet, but if she gets this homesick, maybe it wouldn't work for her to be away from home for a day!

Wish I had taken her picture today, but I thought she would be staying a while and I'd have more chances with the camera.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 21, 2008)

How sweet that Nellie is this bonded to your dil, and how sad that she is this insecure about being moved!

Donkeys can get very attached. They usually do it with their own kind. I don't know, if she had a donkey buddy that went with her, she might take temporary relocations a bit better.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 21, 2008)

Awwww....I am always so happy to hear good endings for donkeys that have been abused in some form. I am so glad your DIL and Nellie, have bonded to be the best of friends. Donkeys definitely have a personality so differant then horses, but until you have actually been around a donkey its hard to understand. They are the sweetest most gentle creatures out! Corinne


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 22, 2008)

Poor Nelli, it is too bad she had to go home so soon!!

Marsha, if you had spent anymore time with Nelli, you would be hooked and need to have one of your own....potato chips!!!

They do have such personalities


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 23, 2008)

They ended up just letting Nellie roam around in the yard while they were working, and she had a ball. She loved visiting everyone, checking out the garage and barns, the porch, & other animals. The flower beds and pots were at risk, though. And she also found some interesting places to leave her autograph. Donkeys sure have a lot of personality!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 28, 2008)

Marsha Cassada said:


> They ended up just letting Nellie roam around in the yard while they were working, and she had a ball. She loved visiting everyone, checking out the garage and barns, the porch, & other animals. The flower beds and pots were at risk, though. And she also found some interesting places to leave her autograph. Donkeys sure have a lot of personality!


lol i can see it now...


----------

